# Securing hot tubs



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope somebody can help me out. In 4 years I never had a property with a hot tub. I need a resource for the proper way of securing it per HUD regs.
Thanks


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I've always used the existing cover and straps if possible. Some times the cover is good but the straps and buckles are not.

Barring that I've used any chain I can get my hands even as light as kick dog chain.
Throw that over either the existing cover or your plywood and screw it to the sides of the hot tub.


I get very few hot tubs myself.

The last initial secure had one but was covered with about 2' of ice from the snow melting and refreezing.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

Most of the time the hot tub cover is present & I will use it. I use 1x4's to "sandwich" the flaps on all 4 sides, then install hasps on the 1x4's and A389 all 4 sides.

If the cover is missing, use plywood with 2x4's screwed on edge on all 4 edges then hasp & padlock. 

If neither of those methods works, or there is an obviously easier way, I will improvise. Seems like there are lots of right ways to secure hot tubs. I've used multiple methods and never had anyone ask me to return and redo any of them.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I've always used the existing cover and straps if possible. Some times the cover is good but the straps and buckles are not.
> 
> Barring that I've used any chain I can get my hands even as light as kick dog chain.
> Throw that over either the existing cover or your plywood and screw it to the sides of the hot tub.
> ...


Paul, didn't you or Matt have photos of a hot tub securing? I remember seeing someone post them but I can't remember exactly who it was.

Screwing anything directly into the hot tub or frame can damage so just be careful how you and where you screw it down or you'll screw it up. 

Linda


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

a1propertyclean said:


> Paul, didn't you or Matt have photos of a hot tub securing? I remember seeing someone post them but I can't remember exactly who it was.
> 
> Screwing anything directly into the hot tub or frame can damage so just be careful how you and where you screw it down or you'll screw it up.
> 
> Linda





Its been so long since I did one I wouldn't remember where to even find my pics.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks all


----------

